# slick question



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

just wanting to know if the mickey thompson et slicks, size 23 x 8 x 15 will fit on stock b14 se-r rims. thanks all


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

www.mickeythompsontires.com


----------



## TurbochargedSER (Apr 30, 2002)

They should fit! How much HP are you planning on making? You may want to look at getting some Classic Wheels and either some 20x8x14 slicks or I know they used to offer the 22x8x14 slicks, but I am not sure if they are discontinued!


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

not quite sure how far my project will go. right now u could basically say it's stock since i have only a few performance mods. but i figured i could go ahead and buy some good slicks bc i spin like crazy off the line. i think my 60' could seriously drop 2-4 1/10's if i could get traction. too if later on down the line i get some serious mods, i will already have something that will hook.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

just thought i would let you know also that your website doesn't work


----------



## AaroNX (Jun 18, 2002)

You need to use 20x6x14's or 20x8x15's. If you want you can use the 22x8x15.


----------

